# Wanted !!! Any croc species



## Dendroaspis polylepis (Jul 23, 2011)

Please if you no off any croc species going give me a PM what ever it is I'm intrested , cheers B M


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Dendroaspis polylepis said:


> Please if you no off any croc species going give me a PM what ever it is I'm intrested , cheers B M


Do you have a DWAL? And your not after any paticular species just a croc??


----------



## Dendroaspis polylepis (Jul 23, 2011)

ChopChop said:


> Do you have a DWAL? And your not after any paticular species just a croc??


Of corse I do I won't post if. Didn't , and I'm only looking for crocs no caiman , cheers BM


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Dendroaspis polylepis said:


> Of corse I do I won't post if. Didn't , and I'm only looking for crocs no caiman , cheers BM


Well if your intrested pal ive got a 3year old male Crocodylus porosus. He's a good feeder but youll have to pick him up as i dont drive?


----------



## Dendroaspis polylepis (Jul 23, 2011)

ChopChop said:


> Well if your intrested pal ive got a 3year old male Crocodylus porosus. He's a good feeder but youll have to pick him up as i dont drive?


How big is he ? And how much you asking on him ? Cheers BM


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Dendroaspis polylepis said:


> How big is he ? And how much you asking on him ? Cheers BM


:banghead::banghead:


----------



## Dendroaspis polylepis (Jul 23, 2011)

ChopChop said:


> :banghead::banghead:



I've PM you. Cheers BM


----------



## callum b (Sep 8, 2008)

ChopChop said:


> Well if your intrested pal ive got a 3year old male Crocodylus porosus. He's a good feeder but youll have to pick him up as i dont drive?


Brilliant :notworthy: hahaha


----------



## gav.b1984 (Aug 14, 2010)

*don't get this thread!!*

how can you say you wan't any crocodile?do you wan't a caimen that cost £150.00-£250.00 or do you wan't a curs dwaf caimen which cost £500-£600 or african dwarf anywhere from £500-£1000?(prices from what i have seen) or a salt water croc?does your licence cover any crocodile?don't understand this post why would you want any and not a species you looked into and like?


----------



## gav.b1984 (Aug 14, 2010)

*this is brilliant!!*



ChopChop said:


> Well if your intrested pal ive got a 3year old male Crocodylus porosus. He's a good feeder but youll have to pick him up as i dont drive?


your clever!!love it:2thumb::2thumb::mf_dribble:


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

gav.b1984 said:


> how can you say you wan't any crocodile?do you wan't a caimen that cost £150.00-£250.00 or do you wan't a curs dwaf caimen which cost £500-£600 or african dwarf anywhere from £500-£1000?(prices from what i have seen) or a salt water croc?does your licence cover any crocodile?don't understand this post why would you want any and not a species you looked into and like?


Well apparently this guys DWA licence covers him to own a saltwater crocodile, not only that he must have enough space to accept a 3year old male saltwater crocodile!! The worring thing is since I posted this 2 people from the forum have PM'ed me enquiring about the Saltwater crocodile I have for sale?:gasp:


----------



## gav.b1984 (Aug 14, 2010)

*brilliant!!*

brilliant,how much do you want for the salt water croc?:gasp::2thumb::lol2:maybe they own a zoo?


----------



## Dendroaspis polylepis (Jul 23, 2011)

gav.b1984 said:


> how can you say you wan't any crocodile?do you wan't a caimen that cost £150.00-£250.00 or do you wan't a curs dwaf caimen which cost £500-£600 or african dwarf anywhere from £500-£1000?(prices from what i have seen) or a salt water croc?does your licence cover any crocodile?don't understand this post why would you want any and not a species you looked into and like?


Hi mate crocodilians are my hobbie so I will them all and I don't want a small one and yes I can get any species added to my license and can I ask why does it have anything to do with you ? At the end of the day the only thing you keep is probly corn snakes ,


----------



## Dendroaspis polylepis (Jul 23, 2011)

ChopChop said:


> Well apparently this guys DWA licence covers him to own a saltwater crocodile, not only that he must have enough space to accept a 3year old male saltwater crocodile!! The worring thing is since I posted this 2 people from the forum have PM'ed me enquiring about the Saltwater crocodile I have for sale?:gasp:


At the end of the day I no that you wouldn't have a saltwater australia have a ban on importing and exporting plus there CITIES ! And yes I have plenty of room ,


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Dendroaspis polylepis said:


> Hi mate crocodilians are my hobbie so I will them all and I don't want a small one and yes I can get any species added to my license and can I ask why does it have anything to do with you ? At the end of the day the only thing you keep is probly corn snakes ,


He has 3 African Dwarf Crocodiles


----------



## callum b (Sep 8, 2008)

ChopChop said:


> Well apparently this guys DWA licence covers him to own a saltwater crocodile, not only that he must have enough space to accept a 3year old male saltwater crocodile!! The worring thing is since I posted this 2 people from the forum have PM'ed me enquiring about the Saltwater crocodile I have for sale?:gasp:


Haha, thats unbelievable.


----------



## Dendroaspis polylepis (Jul 23, 2011)

callum b said:


> Haha, thats unbelievable.


Well think what you want to think on this one guys I'm not getting my self pissed off over some silly little boys that can't evan get a DWA and that's that ,


----------



## gav.b1984 (Aug 14, 2010)

*have a word!!*

have breed 100's of gtp/reptiles.breed african grey parrots have 3 african dwarf crocodiles,O and yeh i have corn snakes!!you are wright!!:2thumb:


----------



## callum b (Sep 8, 2008)

Dendroaspis polylepis said:


> Well think what you want to think on this one guys I'm not getting my self pissed off over some silly little boys that can't evan get a DWA and that's that ,


Lol, you seriously considered getting a saltwater croc that could reach over 5m in length. You make me chuckle. I'm bored and in a bad mood so I should probably log off before I go on a huge pointless rant.


----------



## Razorscale (Feb 22, 2010)

: victory:


----------



## Dendroaspis polylepis (Jul 23, 2011)

gav.b1984 said:


> have breed 100's of gtp/reptiles.breed african grey parrots have 3 african dwarf crocodiles,O and yeh i have corn snakes!!you are wright!!:2thumb:


GOOD JOB ! and I can list a few to ! Loins , gators , caiman


----------



## Razorscale (Feb 22, 2010)

Dendroaspis polylepis said:


> GOOD JOB ! and I can list a few to ! *Loins* , gators , caiman


What are they?
Do you mean meat? like pork loins?
Sorry couldnt resist :whistling2:


----------



## bw89 (Jan 11, 2010)

Razorscale said:


> What are they?
> Do you mean meat? like pork loins?
> Sorry couldnt resist :whistling2:


:roll2:How do you breed loins, is there a care sheet?


----------



## gav.b1984 (Aug 14, 2010)

*have you breed these?*



Dendroaspis polylepis said:


> GOOD JOB ! and I can list a few to ! Loins , gators , caiman


would love to see some pics of your adult pairs,also the hatchling crocs/gators you have breed:no1:to be fair mate if you have enough space/set-up/licence/money for these crocodiles you want and have breed gators/caimens,well done to you:2thumbther than that your full of :censor:and need to rethink what you want!!


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

Dendroaspis polylepis said:


> GOOD JOB ! and I can list a few to ! Loins , gators , caiman


 pics or it didnt happen


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2011)

Heres a breeding pair and he has even offered food to her 














MP reptiles said:


> pics or it didnt happen


----------



## gav.b1984 (Aug 14, 2010)

:lol2:


Jaggers said:


> Heres a breeding pair and he has even offered food to her
> 
> 
> image


----------



## wayne g (Mar 4, 2008)

...and of course someone who has previously bred lions would be on a public forum looking for new stock....
:lol2:


----------



## Jon Swan (Feb 4, 2010)

Only popped on the DWA section out of curiosity. This thread has made me chuckle! What a spoon!


----------



## gav.b1984 (Aug 14, 2010)

*i bet it has!!*



Jon Swan said:


> Only popped on the DWA section out of curiosity. This thread has made me chuckle! What a spoon!


made me chuckle and still does!!wonder fi he has his salt water crocodile yet!!would love pic:gasp::gasp:


----------



## Ste123 (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh far to funny,


Maybe he bought a croc and has been eaten. I have been told they think humans Taste like loins


----------



## gav.b1984 (Aug 14, 2010)

*brilliant*



Ste123 said:


> Oh far to funny,
> 
> 
> Maybe he bought a croc and has been eaten. I have been told they think humans Taste like loins[/QUOT:2thumb::2thumb::notworthy:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels (Jun 23, 2011)

This thread made my day!!!!! :lol2:


----------



## UnBOAlievable_Morphs (Feb 9, 2011)

never realy come in this section as i dont have a dwa yet but reading this thread has really made me chuckle im shore some people think everyones come over on a bannana boat


----------



## gav.b1984 (Aug 14, 2010)

*Good point!!*

how the hell he's been given a DWA i'll never know(if he as one?):gasp:,and i wonder if he has his salt water croc yet?:whistling2:

theards like this make it look like any :censor:head can get a licence......


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2011)

gav.b1984 said:


> how the hell he's been given a DWA i'll never know(if he as one?):gasp:,and i wonder if he has his salt water croc yet?
> 
> theards like this make it look like any :censor:head can get a licence......


 
Well :whistling2:


----------



## Khaos (Jul 9, 2007)

No it's true. My mate use to have a Crocodylus porosus and it stopped eating for ages and they found it lying next to him in his bed. The vet said it was starving itself to protest against people talking bollocks on forums.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2011)

Khaos said:


> No it's true. My mate use to have a Crocodylus porosus and it stopped eating for ages and they found it lying next to him in his bed. The vet said it was starving itself to protest against people talking bollocks on forums.


 
Thats nothing my mates auntys, brother in laws, great uncle had a Hydrophis spiralis, it jumped out of its tank slithered across the floor to open the freezer to defrost its own fuzzies in the microwave while they was on holiday in Bognor.


----------



## gav.b1984 (Aug 14, 2010)

*ha!!*



Jaggers said:


> Well :whistling2:


thanks:2thumb:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels (Jun 23, 2011)

Jaggers said:


> Thats nothing my mates auntys, brother in laws, great uncle had a Hydrophis spiralis, it jumped out of its tank slithered across the floor to open the freezer to defrost its own fuzzies in the microwave while they was on holiday in Bognor.


aww you guys... now im on my 3rd pair of pants for the day! :lol2:


----------



## Khaos (Jul 9, 2007)

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> aww you guys... now im on my 3rd pair of pants for the day! :lol2:


Pervert


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2011)

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> aww you guys... now im on my 3rd pair of pants for the day! :lol2:


 
So some ones washing line is looking a bit empty lol


----------



## AJ76 (May 24, 2011)

It took me 5 hours and 3 minutes to read this thread.

3 minutes to read the thread and 5 hours looking at Wayne G's avatar on page 3.

Cracking stuff.


----------



## Podarcis (Mar 1, 2010)

Hysterical. Mintram syndrome.


----------



## The_Real_Moreliaman (Jan 24, 2009)

Ahhhh...so i need to join in with a group of people if i wanna ripp the p:censor: out of someone......do it by yourself & youll get an infraction or friendly warning....:lol2:


----------



## Eunectes-Murinus (Aug 16, 2011)

Possibly the best thread i have ever read!


----------

